# Spanish Trading Standards



## lucyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone could point me towards the Spanish equivalent of Trading Standards. I have ordered a product from a large Spanish bathroom supplies website and they have failed to deliver the product and are ignoring all emails and phone calls.

I am absolutely livid and don't know what to do to get my money back. There seems to be quite a few people in the same boat as me but all the reports are in Spanish and are not clear on how to progress.

Is there anything else I can do except report them to trading standards?

Many thanks in advance...

Lucy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you lived here the first thing to do would be to ask for their complaints book... Not sure about what happens if you purchase from abroad...


----------



## lucyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I do live here (Barcelona). But its an online company based in Valencia. What is a complaints book?

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

According to this article first you have to try to solve the problem through the company keeping a copy of any correspondence sent, and if there's no joy take it to the nearest OMIC (like CAB) or equivalent
¿Cómo reclamar si hay un problema con una compra on line? | Consumo Responde
Here's a list for Barna
OFICINAS DEL CONSUMIDOR BARCELONA


----------

